# The attack of the Zombie Fish.



## readytogo

Is this a new specie or something out of a horror movie? This thing is ugly folks.:nuts:

__
https://129272080177%2Fis-this-giant-mutant-wolffish-a-result-of-the


----------



## Grimm

For the link-a-phobic...












> *Is This Giant Mutant Wolffish A Result Of The Fukushima Nuclear Disaster?
> *
> A Japanese fisherman has reeled in a HUGE wolffish - and it has raised concerns about the effects of the Fukushima nuclear disaster in 2011.
> 
> The giant specimen was caught by Hiroshi Hirasaka off the island of Hokkaido, close to eastern Russia, and is one of the largest wolffish ever discovered.
> 
> The species usual only grow to around 112 cm and weigh 15kg - but the one found lurking beneath the Pacific Ocean was a staggering two metres long.
> 
> That is around TWICE the usual size - and its gaping mouth is large enough to fit a small child inside.
> 
> Fortunately these fish only eat crabs and molluscs but the sight of one of these in the water is enough to terrify any swimmer.
> 
> In fact, this wolffish may be eaten itself by Hirasaka - who posted the photos on Twitter.
> 
> He travels the world to eat strange creatures and has even written a book called 'Exotic Fish Species: I Caught, Judged and Tried Eating'.
> 
> He wrote about his latest catch: "It was worth flying to Shiretoko [Hokkaido] twice within three months. This guy is super cool!"
> 
> However, there are now concerns that the mutant wolffish is a result of radiation from the Fukushima nuclear disaster.
> 
> Three of the Fukushima's six nuclear reactors went into meltdown in 2011 when the plant was hit by a tsunami - the result of a huge earthquake.


----------



## oldasrocks

So what did he use for bait?


----------



## SwordsandSaddles

Brains!!! Haha.


----------



## Grimm

To be honest I think the photo is using perspective to make the fish look bigger than it is. Look at his hand under the tail area of the fish. His hand looks huge. I think he is holding the fish out in front of him and the picture was taken at just the right time/angle.

Here is another that was caught off the coast of Japan. Again the fisherman is holding it out far in front of him to make it look bigger.


----------



## Grimm

Here is the guy and the wolffish he caught. You can see the above photos are exaggerated.


----------



## bigg777

According to Wikipedia, these are little ones.

They list 6' 6" as the max length of certain subspecies.


----------



## Grimm

bigg777 said:


> According to Wikipedia, these are little ones.
> 
> They list 6' 6" as the max length of certain subspecies.


The wolffish in the story is a Bering Wolffish and can grow to as big as 112 cm or just under 4 feet long. Well, at least according to Wikipedia.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bering_wolffish


----------



## oldasrocks

I think this fish is a subspecies of my ex MIL.


----------

